# A Day With a Knife Maker . . .



## Kevin (May 20, 2014)

Well a half day anyway. Guys, I have a WHOLE new appreciation for knife making. When I walked into his shop yesterday for the first time I wasn't prepared for what I saw. From talking to him on the phone a few times over the past few weeks I thought he was just a part time knife maker doing it for grins and a past time - he's one of those under spoken men who do more than they say and are more capable than they claim. 

I would be afraid to even guess the value of the tools and equipment in his shop, and he has fabricated much of it from scratch. I don't mean 'scarffing junk & surplus together' either I mean first class fabrication and design. We hit it off really well and the time went by fast. I didn't get to do much actual working other than helping size some custom diameter pins for a knife he's started me on but I got a crash course in basic knife making and following him from machine to machine watching and listening and learning. 

One thing I know for certain is I will probably never get into knife making. Not because I wouldn't like to, and not because I think I wouldn't have the talent. But because my gawwwwd the machinery and equipment it takes to really do it right is unbelievable. I still have woodworking machinery and equipment I want to get so there's no way I can allow myself to start down this road. Sure, it can be done with much less equipment and machinery but if you want to be able to produce a knife the quality of which he makes and you don't want to spend a month doing it, you do have to invest in some machines. 

I had a blast and will go back, but like he said it would probably be better for him to handle the Flynt knives than take 20 times longer teaching me how to do something I am not going pursue probably in this lifetime. He did start me on a small knife and we have it pinned and epoxied for next time I go back and I will finish it, but I can't invest the time into this that I can now clearly see I do not have. I am not going to get into knife making for the same reason my buddies in the late 80's and early 90s's never could talk me into going golfing one single time - because I knew it would consume my life - and my lunch money. 

He never even told me he had a website but here it is. I can tell it is pretty dated because he says on it he is part time but he has been doing this full time now for years. 

http://www.packardknives.com/

He's a good man and a talented knife maker and I'm glad I met him. I will keep y'all updated on the knives.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Molokai (May 20, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading your post. You are right Kevin, if you want to produce knives of that quality (which cost more than average knives) you have to invest in machines. But you only need to have will to do knives and can make basic knives with basic tools.
We all knifemakers started making knives from scrap steel and move to finer and finer equipment. Imagine me saying to my wife : Dear, i want to start making knives, i need 10000 $ to start. You actually need 50 dollars or a little more. I suggest you read book from Wayne Goddard, 50 $ knife shop. 
Some people finish knives in a couple of hours, some in 30 hours, and i would rather buy that 30 hour knife than 3 hour knife. Thats just me.... 
I am looking forward seeing photos of the finished knives.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2014)

I agree with all you said Tom. I tried to cover a lot of ground in my post, but the thing I tried to convey and didn't say is that when I go into something like that I go whole hog and I know better than to start that journey at this point in my life with everything else going on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I agree with all you said Tom. I tried to cover a lot of ground in my post, but the thing I tried to convey and didn't say is that when I go into something like that I go whole hog and I know better than to start that journey at this point in my life with everything else going on!



Boy do I agree with that- Like Kathie says- now that she is retired "How did I ever have time for a job?" Better to be busy then bored-well at least I keep telling myself that.

ERRRRR Guys and gals- what is wrong with Kevin's post?????????
WHERE ARE THE PICTURES?????????????

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2014)

Mike, I didn't feel comfortable asking Ronnie to let me go back out to my truck and get my camera so I could take pictures of his shop. It just didn't seem right. I don't think it would have been polite given the circumstances. Maybe he wouldn't have minded but I was not thinking it a good idea to ask. Frankly I only thought about it once the rest of the time we were busy working and talking. But rest assured I will post pics of the knives.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Mike, I didn't feel comfortable asking Ronnie to let me go back out to my truck and get my camera so I could take pictures of his shop. It just didn't seem right. I don't think it would have been polite given the circumstances. Maybe he wouldn't have minded but I was not thinking it a good idea to ask. Frankly I only thought about it once the rest of the time we were busy working and talking. But rest assured I will post pics of the knives.




Kevin- I already figured the same- I do know what you mean- I would feel the same way but I thought I could sneak it in on ya since you were busy with an upgrade.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 20, 2014)

Kevin, his work looks great it will serve you well to learn as much as you can from him. Is he a blade smith ( does he forge his blades ) or does he do stock removal? Your right about the equipment. You can do it with less but it does make it a lot easier to have the equipment made for the task. It's best that any new maker save any profit and invest it in equipment.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 20, 2014)

Kevin great post. I can imagine what the shop looked like. I have visited several bladesmiths that have been around for 20-30 years and it is amazing what they have collected and made. They are usually extremely knowledgeable and pretty free with helping others learn their craft.

I started my journey last year and studied under a black/bladesmith and recently joined the ABS. Shortly after I made my first knife I broke my arm. Talk about being disappointed. By the time the cast came off, hunting season started and I was way behind getting my lease up and running. Throughout that time I have been collecting equipment and I am no where near where I want to get too. I need a buffer now to put a mirror finish on my 2nd, 3rd and 4th knife and then sharpen them. I followed Tom's post on the handles and even used Tru oil on 2 of them; the other is cocobolo and its not needed. I also have 3 more ready for heat treatment. When I get them finished I will post them.


----------



## El Guapo (May 20, 2014)

What a great opportunity Kevin! I sure admire you for seeking out the opportunity to learn from others who having something to teach.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 20, 2014)

Sounds like an awesome experience ! Always enjoyable to be in the presence of someone that has mastered their craft and watch them work . Great learning opportunity indeed !


----------



## HomeBody (May 21, 2014)

Learning stuff like that first takes commitment...and all the time and money that goes with commitment. You've been there. I've travelled those roads too, and spent lots of time and money learning difficult skills. Like you Kevin, now I have to hesitate when it comes to learning a new hobby or craft. I want to learn everything, but life is short, and I'm on the wrong end for learning more skilled trades. I'll just be happy watching and meeting the pros. Gary

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

